# Piranha Breeding??



## onebaldguy (Dec 18, 2007)

How big do they have to be before they are ready to breed?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Most people will tell you that they can breed at 6" which is about 1 year of age.


----------



## rey420 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have three mating pairs ranging from 6-8 inches

these are fertilized eggs @ 24 hrs


----------



## onebaldguy (Dec 18, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Most people will tell you that they can breed at 6" which is about 1 year of age.


VERY NICE, KEEP ME POSTED ON THE OUTCOME!!!!


----------

